# I got berated by a Pax for not allowing him to sit in the passenger seat



## CapitolHillUber (May 24, 2017)

Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.

So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it

I tell him nicely that he should sit in the back because there's plenty more space for him. After this, he goes to the back and immediately starts to berate me, claiming he will not Use Uber anymore. He only uses Uber because he can sit in the front seat. He then goes on about how Uber drivers don't even have money so why would he rob me sitting up front etc. I apologize profusely and since we just started driving I offer to move my bag and have him sit up front. 

He refuses and continues to insult me, I drive a Range Rover and he asks how I can afford it etc. At this point I look down at the nav and see we are driving an hour due to traffic so I have to deal with this guy for a while. I eventually softened him up and he began talking about politics and became more relaxed.

I end up driving over an hour in mostly bumper to bumper traffic way out of the surge area into a rural town, and I get paid a measles 30 dollars with no tip. 

My first day went pretty well besides this rude guy at the end, I'm not sure if I was in the wrong? I've used Uber countless times and never sat in the front unless I had more people with me.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

It's your car, you make the rules. 
If a pax (passenger, rider, a hole) does something you don't like just let them know, if they don't comply end the ride and ask them to get out of your vehicle, from the moment you finish the ride, they are trespassing private property and you are in your right to have them removed by police if they don't go out by themselves. 
I normally let people sit in the front seat, also let them eat, bring dogs, cats, mistress, as long as they ask politely... If someone comes in demanding something I kick them out. Specially if I haven't started the trip since they can't downrate you that way. 

Never start the trip until pax is in the car and you feel comfortable about them, if something is off let them know right away, if they give you an actitude ask them to get out and wait for another driver, then cancel the trip and move on.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

The second a passenger berates you, stop the car, end the ride, report them for hostility. You're going to get a 1* anyway, make them understand that they don't get to treat you like a whipping boy. Trust me, it feels better to boot them than to take it.

Have a dash camera running, always, every time....just for this reason.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi and thanks for joining the forum.

Uber's requirement is seating for 4 pax, which obviously includes the front seat. Many of my single pax sit up front (maybe an Australian cultural thing) and I have no problem with it and neither does Uber.

IMO, the way you have explained it, the pax is justified in being upset, reporting you and/or rating you accordingly.

You now have to decide what you will do in the future because low ratings and negative reports lead to deactivation.

This newbie link maybe of assistance.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/beginners-advice.149152/

You may like to check and contribute to your city sub forum.
https://uberpeople.net/forums/Cities/

Edit: As you can see, you can expect differing opinions. Ultimately it is your decision.

PS: I don't like it when the one pax sits directly behind me.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Simple kick him out. I will never allow people to control me in my vehicle.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I prefer when single riders sit up front.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> I prefer when single riders sit up front.


Well that is fine but everyone has the right to choose how they rule there vehicle. Like mine my vehicle is a quiet car no radio allowed.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

As soon as you ended the ride, you should have reported the asshole to Uber. Then, 5-star him. Wait 2 days or so, and change your rating to 1-star, which is what he deserves.

If he's such an important guy, he should have a limo at his fingertips.

He will 1-star you and make a "Professionalism" complaint. Expect it, own it, revel in it. He's a professional asshole, he would know professionalism when he sees it.

In the future...what Swingset and Mole said above: gtfo -- better to have a horrible ending than a never-ending horror.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Mole said:


> Well that is fine but everyone has the right to choose how they rule there vehicle. Like mine my vehicle is a quiet car no radio allowed.


For real? Hahaha


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

I usually have my tablet charging on the passenger seat when I pull up to pax. If it's one Rider I grab it off the seat and put it in my door pocket. I prefer Rider up front. If they still get in back I just put it back on the seat and move on driving ms. Daisy

My most awkward one was a3x surge pickup at a bar at 7pm on a Friday night. All three sat in back for a 20 mile ride. After they got out I had to smell my armpits like WTF! I was good though! They were great, *****ing about there husbands and kids, having a good night out!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I didn't like people sitting up front either. I stopped letting them a few days before I quit for good. 

There is more of a chance they will be injured in the front seat. and an airbag can kill them, plus on some cars if no one is in the front seat and you are in a slow fender bender your airbag won't go off, so less money that you will have to spend to replace it. Your car, your rules. The guy was a jerk looking down on you and thinking he was better than you and wondering how you could afford a nice vehicle. Now you know this job means you will have to deal with a few miserable demanding people.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> I prefer when single riders sit up front.


I don't mind people sitting in front.

But for folks like this guy, in Miami we all carry ski ropes. We tie them to the trailer hitch and give them a ride to remember.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I don't mind people sitting in front.
> 
> But for folks like this guy, in Miami we all carry ski ropes. We tie them to the trailer hitch and give them a ride to remember.


Behave Mr JimKE that's not police talk


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Loomis24 said:


> I usually have my tablet charging on the passenger seat when I pull up to pax. If it's one Rider I grab it off the seat and put it in my door pocket. I prefer Rider up front. If they still get in back I just put it back on the seat and move on driving ms. Daisy
> 
> My most awkward one was a3x surge pickup at a bar at 7pm on a Friday night. All three sat in back for a 20 mile ride. After they got out I had to smell my armpits like WTF! I was good though! They were great, *****ing about there husbands and kids, having a good night out!


When it's three women they very often will all sit in the back.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


I guess what makes me wonder is why are you driving a Range Rover to do Uber?


----------



## CapitolHillUber (May 24, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I think you handled it quite well.
> 
> I'm curious to see if you do get a ratings hit for this. You may not. But you probably will. Don't sweat it. We all get them from time to time. Eventually you won't care (as much). Bad ratings can be driven off easily enough.
> 
> ...


Yea I tried to be as pleasant as possible despite his attitude, as I said I was more than willing to accommodate him but he then refused. When I dropped him off I said sorry again for the trouble at the start of the trip and he said don't worry about it, I also explained that it was my first day.

When I drove later today I decided to move my bag to the trunk just in case someone wanted the passenger seat this time (with a luxury vehicle like the Range Rover the backseat is much better anyway).

Honestly I'm not sure if I will receive a bad rating, by the end of the over hour long trip he had changed his tone quite a bit and was more friendly/talkative (although still pretty ******y...). Maybe he was having a rough day? Either way he treated me like scum because I drive Uber which I really didn't appreciate. He seemed extremely upset when he entered the car.

I drive a 2011 Range Rover because its my only car currently and bought it used.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


That guy was just a big jerk.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

KellyC said:


> That guy was just a big jerk.


A big meanie poopy head!


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


Your doing it wrong...

Place a bag and a bottle of spray cleaner on the front seat. Tell the PAX that your last passenger spilled a frappuccino on the seat and you just cleaned it and it's still wet and you don't want them to get their pants wet. That usually works for me. Stupid PAX babies. They a really are giant children


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

CapitolHillUber said:


> I drive a 2011 Range Rover because its my only car currently and bought it used.


How can you afford that car? LOL
Don't worry, you'll get more compliments for the car than actitude from pax. 
You'll get a lot of awesome vehicle as well


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I'd rather single riders sit up front. I can keep an eye on them and I'm less likely to get a shoe lace around the neck. Or at least I'll see it coming.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I'd say over 90 percent just get in the back. Every once and a while someone will get in the front but they usually ask first if it is ok. 

At first it felt odd having 1 rider sit in back only but you get used to it.


----------



## Ubingdowntown (Feb 25, 2017)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


You depreciated the RR more than you earned


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

OP was initially wrong for not having his seat available. But eventually, he offered the seat to the pax if it was that important to him. But the pax was too stubborn to accept. So instead he just started complaining like a little *****. I would have tossed his ass on the street after the first insult and let him star gaze from outside.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Some people get motion sickness that is more severe in the back seat than in the front.

I don't mind having someone sit up front, I just find it awkward. I'd rather they sit in the back.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I rather see riders sit up front, they feel more comfortable and you can check what they doing, most riders that sits in the back are usually women, most men rather sit in the front.
Don't sweat it, you'll get into your comfort zone as you get more experience.



Grand said:


> PS: I don't like it when the one pax sits directly behind me.


That gives me the heebie-jeebies, is totally uncomfortable.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Tell them to,sit where you want them to sit. You have 4 "passenger" seats in your vehicle. They have no right to sit in the front seat. Don't want to sit in back? Best of luck with your next driver.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> I rather see riders sit up front, they feel more comfortable and you can check what they doing, most riders that sits in the back are usually women, most men rather sit in the front.
> Don't sweat it, you'll get into your comfort zone as you get more experience.
> 
> That gives me the heebie-jeebies, is totally uncomfortable.


Man up


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Jc. said:


> Man up


I do, I even have a strategy for Ninja attacks, they work at least in my head.
But then again...


----------



## CapitolHillUber (May 24, 2017)

Ubingdowntown said:


> You depreciated the RR more than you earned


Not really lol. has almost 200,000 miles on it already, its currently appraised at 15k.


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

I prefer people sit up front but it's fine if you want a pax to sit in the back. The big mistake you made was having a backpack in the front seat because if you have 4 pax then that seat needs to be available.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Back it up Uber said:


> I prefer people sit up front but it's fine if you want a pax to sit in the back. The big mistake you made was having a backpack in the front seat because if you have 4 pax then that seat needs to be available.


But doesn't have to be the first option. 
Normally people ask before if it's OK to seat in front, they don't get to demand where to seat. You do


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

Jc. said:


> But doesn't have to be the first option.
> Normally people ask before if it's OK to seat in front, they don't get to demand where to seat. You do


If you 4 passengers the front seat needs to be available unless you are driving XL


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Back it up Uber said:


> If you 4 passengers the front seat needs to be available unless you are driving XL


Again, you Have 4 seats available, but the front seat doesn't have to be the first option, if you as a pax want to seat up front, you ask politely to the car owner if it is OK to seat there, you can't demand it.


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

You are required for UberX to be able seat 4 pax with 4 seatbelts so no they don't need to ask. If they have 4 pax, you can cancel and waste time and gas for being a weird human being that's fine.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Back it up Uber said:


> You are required for UberX to be able seat 4 pax with 4 seatbelts so no they don't need to ask. If they have 4 pax, you can cancel and waste time and gas for being a weird human being that's fine.


Geez read again my post and... Back it up


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

Jc. said:


> Geez read again my post and... Back it up


I don't have to read it again. If you have 4 pax, you are right that it's not the first option, it's the only option.


----------



## Ubingdowntown (Feb 25, 2017)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Not really lol. has almost 200,000 miles on it already, its currently appraised at 15k.


Ok but my prius with 245000 miles is valued at 1500 and I paid 2 3rds less in fuel and got all 5 stars why lose any value driving anything of value?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


At these rates, pax should count themselves lucky we don't make them ride in the trunk. Anyway, airlines use assigned seating and on top of that, beat their pax up when they don't move. So I see no problem with you assigning seats to pax if you want.

I let them sit wherever, but I prefer them in the back. It's quite awkward when someone gets in front and is silent for the whole ride.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

elelegido said:


> At these rates, pax should count themselves lucky we don't make them ride in the trunk. Anyway, airlines use assigned seating and on top of that, beat their pax up when they don't move. So I see no problem with you assigning seats to pax if you want.
> 
> I let them sit wherever, but I prefer them in the back. It's quite awkward when someone gets in front and is silent for the whole ride.


I don't get the analogy as nobody asks to sit next to the pilot lol

Also on a flight that is not full, I always try to get a seat in a row with no people.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


They can sit wherever they want.
Better view in the front.

I had an x g.f. who had severe issues when not sitting in the front.
She came from a large family and sitting in front was reserved for the oldest.
Apparently she had vowed to never ride in the back seat again.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Kodyhead said:


> I don't get the analogy as nobody asks to sit next to the pilot lol
> 
> Also on a flight that is not full, I always try to get a seat in a row with no people.


Well, no; they'd have to sit on the copilot's lap, which would be against regulations.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Well, no; they'd have to sit on the copilot's lap, which would be against regulations.


Is this like when I arrive at a location and the PAX claims they ordered a lux, expecting an SUV? I ordered a first class ticket lol


----------



## TurnUpT (Oct 22, 2016)

"IMO, the way you have explained it, the pax is justified in being upset, reporting you and/or rating you accordingly."

Actually, the pax is not justified in being upset nor do they have the right to make demands. It's your car!

Personally, I prefer people sit in the back. However, If they want to sit in the front, they can. But If someone demanded it and threw a fit about it, they would have to gtfo of my car. 

Don't feel like you have to cater to entitled grown babies. It only encourages their poor behavior.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day..


Man the advice is all over the place so let me do my best to avoid opinions and give either facts or opinions based in/on facts:

1. Yes you're driving UberX and I'm assuming your R Rover seat 5 total so YES keep your bag in the rear (to comply with the rules)
2. It is not unreasonable to want to be in the front and insisting a 2nd time to be upfront is not unreasonable either
3. It was unreasonable for the passenger to send all of that flack your way (more on that later)
4. Yes pax can have motion sickness etc and sitting in the front can help them greatly

Okay so here are the fact based opinions/advise:

1. If you have not started the trip and anything is off end the trip and boot the rider. Not starting the trip gives you the freedom to cancel and this is important for many reasons: the pax looses your contact info, pax can not rate you badly, pax has not paid you anything and your are free (legally speaking) to say "buh bye".

Try this:

Do your best to find the rider *prior* to pulling up.

Calling when you're 2-4 mins out helps a lot (some pax dislike calls but this has *greatly *helped me avoid crazy passengers)

Hi I'm "____" (this keeps a**** from calling you Uber or Ubes) what is the name of person who requested the ride?
Confirm with great you are my passenger and link in the destination (this does five important things)
A**** will say "What I entered in!" in an insulting voice (treat as you please aka boot)
Let you know which way to drive (NAV will initially start you in the wrong direction)
Pax will choose hotel ___ after they type a few word in the Uber app without reading to ensure the 1st choice listed was correct

Allow you to start to drive off w/o hitting "start trip" (just en case you find out they are crazy AFTER they sat down
If the trip *completely screws *you you *do not* have to do it ie: a non surge hour long trip away from the guaranteed surge happening in 45 mins

Might seem tough but if you're not here to "meet new people" or because "you're bored" you can leave those low scoring non tipping crazies for the people doing this for fun and/or beer money.

2. Based on you version of the story you haven't started the trip yet so feel free to kick out anyone who cuts up like that. UberX under 2.3x surge (IMO) is *not *worth stress. Hell I don't think it's worth doing at all outside of gas money (destination filter)

3. 1.3x UberX is not enough to give out different treatment vs. UberX. Your $30 1.3x would have been $23 with out the surge. Given the cost of your gas, and 1 of hour time is $7 worth his abuse?

4. If you got a 1.3x ride in a major city then another or *better* is right behind him. Also see points 2 and 3.

5. *Hard rule to follow* study D.C. Uber patterns and stop giving out UberX rides for less than ___ surge. I drive an Infiniti FX35 and JX35 and my limit is 2.3x surge. The only time I break that rule is if I am driving *towards* a 2.3+ surge area using the "destination filter" I do this to cover the gas I'm expelling by driving.

For the peanut gallery:

His Range Rover is probably paid off... Something that I wish was true for me
His Range Rover has over 200K miles... Basically no depreciation
He probably decided to drive it until the wheels fall off... This way he's getting money out of it
He *can not* drive UberSELECT until he give __ number of rides + __ number of 5* rides
Giving base UberX fares a ride in a Range Rover is a good way to get 5* AND repeat customers (until you get SELECT status)

P.S. to OP I hope you know what UberSELECT is... Damn I mansplained **preachy rant over**


----------



## Anti (May 27, 2017)

CapitolHillUber said:


> . I eventually softened him up and he began talking about politics and became more relaxed.


Politics rarely has this affect.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

It's your car, your show I guess. BUT... they are the paying customer and some like to sit up front.


----------



## Weswes (Feb 20, 2017)

I Dont mind pax seating in the front...I remember one pax saying he likes the front because he can adjust it..Most who seat in the front strikes conversations with me than those in the back.I Dont like Pax who are quiet unless they are on their phones.
Sorry, that happens to you..


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

UberKevPA said:


> It's your car, your show I guess. BUT... they are the paying customer and some like to sit up front.


What if the paying customer want to crank up the stereo and mess with the a/c controls?


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

Jc. said:


> What if the paying customer want to crank up the stereo and mess with the a/c controls?


Lol you bring up something that extremely rare ( happened in my car once in almost 4000 trips) to make a point about a reasonable accommodation like sitting up front.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Back it up Uber said:


> Lol you bring up something that extremely rare ( happened in my car once in almost 4000 trips) to make a point about a reasonable accommodation like sitting up front.


The point is that is not what the paying customer wants, is what you allow them to do in your personal vehicle while you share a ride with them.
As long as someone ask politely you can accommodate them, but if they demand anything, the only thing they are gonna get is the boot.

But hey, is your vehicle if you want to bend over like a yoga instructor to your paying customers then do it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

If you were picking up a group of 4, someone would be expected to sit up front. This means the front seat is fair game. 
While most single pax do sit in the back, there's no rule anywhere that says it has to be that way. They're paying for a seat in your vehicle. 
Just let them sit where they want. This really shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Sorry but unless there is 4 pax the back seats the only option. Im being paid to deliver you safely to your destination. Any thing else can be obliged by hiring a limo. Uber does not pay enough for me to feel uncomfortable


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jamesmiller said:


> Sorry but unless there is 4 pax the back seats the only option. Im being paid to deliver you safely to your destination. Any thing else can be obliged by hiring a limo. Uber does not pay enough for me to feel uncomfortable


If I felt uncomfortable with someone sitting up front with me, I never would have started driving for uber


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Jamesmiller said:


> Sorry but unless there is 4 pax the back seats the only option. Im being paid to deliver you safely to your destination. Any thing else can be obliged by hiring a limo. Uber does not pay enough for me to feel uncomfortable


I feel the exact same way as you...about the backseat! Especially creepers sitting right behind me.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

I have seen horror stories and also dont like my settings touched. Everyone has rules in their car and mines is to limit 3pax and less to the back seat. I like to focus on,driving without distractions



UberKevPA said:


> I feel the exact same way as you...about the backseat! Especially creepers sitting right behind me.


I got signs on my seat letting them know they are being recorded. They behave like adults


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Jamesmiller said:


> I have seen horror stories and also dont like my settings touched. Everyone has rules in their car and mines is to limit 3pax and less to the back seat. I like to focus on,driving without distractions
> 
> I got signs on my seat letting them know they are being recorded. They behave like adults


Please share a few of your highly exaggerated and fake horror stories. I read things all the time on this forum and I have yet to hear anything but a few complaints about radio knobs and aux cords issues. oh the horrors! Maybe a drunk gets touchy, put em out!

I have video cameras and they work like a charm. Never had to pull a video for anyone.


----------



## CapitolHillUber (May 24, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice guys, I'm interested to hear all the different opinions, although the general consensus seems to be throw my bag in the back.

Yesterday I put my backpack in the trunk just in case something similar happened and sure enough another different businessman near capitol hill went to sit in the front, and thi time I was prepared. He said he always sat in the front.

One thing I will say is he didn't wear his seatbelt at all which made me pretty nervous...


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys, I'm interested to hear all the different opinions, although the general consensus seems to be throw my bag in the back.
> 
> Yesterday I put my backpack in the trunk just in case something similar happened and sure enough another different businessman near capitol hill went to sit in the front, and thi time I was prepared. He said he always sat in the front.
> 
> One thing I will say is he didn't wear his seatbelt at all which made me pretty nervous...


It's worthy of discussion and there is no right/wrong answer really. It does come down to how you want to run your operation and your comfort with people. Some folks drive at night, drunks, etc and feel differently than others who drive by day. I tend to feel better if a solo is up front where I can see them better and interact somewhat more comfortably.

I'd tell them to put on the seatbelt if you see they haven't.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

UberKevPA said:


> Please share a few of your highly exaggerated and fake horror stories. I read things all the time on this forum and I have yet to hear anything but a few complaints about radio knobs and aux cords issues. oh the horrors! Maybe a drunk gets touchy, put em out!
> 
> I have video cameras and they work like a charm. Never had to pull a video for anyone.


My horror stories came from buddies that drove taxi in my city. Drunk passenger who grabbed the steering wheels to name 1. Still wont matter because everyone drives their car how they want. I gave my personal reason that wont change.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Front pax I ask them nicely if they can put their seatbelt on. Pax in back I don't pay attention


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

UberKevPA said:


> It's worthy of discussion and there is no right/wrong answer really. It does come down to how you want to run your operation and your comfort with people. Some folks drive at night, drunks, etc and feel differently than others who drive by day. I tend to feel better if a solo is up front where I can see them better and interact somewhat more comfortably.
> 
> I'd tell them to put on the seatbelt if you see they haven't.


Your welcome and operate your car how you want. Its all about you at the end of the day my friend


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys, I'm interested to hear all the different opinions, although the general consensus seems to be throw my bag in the back.
> 
> Yesterday I put my backpack in the trunk just in case something similar happened and sure enough another different businessman near capitol hill went to sit in the front, and thi time I was prepared. He said he always sat in the front.
> 
> One thing I will say is he didn't wear his seatbelt at all which made me pretty nervous...


I'm sure it's the same law in DC as it is in PA that all front seat drivers need to wear seatbelts. That's something I would demand that they do if they choose to sit in the front though.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Back it up Uber said:


> I'm sure it's the same law in DC as it is in PA that all front seat drivers need to wear seatbelts. That's something I would demand that they do if they choose to sit in the front though.


Also most cars now a days have annoying alerts when the passenger seat is occupied without a seat belt. That noise drives me crazy since most pax dont like to buckle up. More reason why i gentle guide them to the back seat


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys, I'm interested to hear all the different opinions, although the general consensus seems to be throw my bag in the back.
> 
> Yesterday I put my backpack in the trunk just in case something similar happened and sure enough another different businessman near capitol hill went to sit in the front, and thi time I was prepared. He said he always sat in the front.
> 
> One thing I will say is he didn't wear his seatbelt at all which made me pretty nervous...


OK that is more or less where you may have to draw the line. I can't speak on your city or your vehicle but for me there are two things.

One my seatbelt alarm will go off nonstop. That's distracting and super irritating. If you want to sit in the front you have to bundle up.

Two in my city and state cops issue tickets to the driver for every passenger not buckled in. That's a hard thing to confirm in the rear especially with tinted windows but that's extremely obvious in the front. Want to ride in my vehicle and sit up front you have to buckle up.

Oh yeah not to mention that if you were in an accident and you are at fault and the insurance company finds out that the passenger was not buckled in they won't pay.

That said there's nothing to keep that passenger from coming after you for liability in civil court.

Protect yourself... It's better to lose a good trip then to lose everything important to you.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


All new drivers should know to kick these people out!!! If you put up with it, then they think was ALL put up with it. Boy would this guy get a rude awakening if he got into my car.


----------



## RulesUnderstood (May 23, 2017)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


You do NOT have control of the ride if you let that situation occur past 20 or so seconds. A simple "Your ride is cancelled, get out of my vehicle" works wonders for you, right now, and for establishing that riders future expectations with other drivers. I use this feature as needed and I feel great afterwards. So will you. It's in the rider's best interests to cancel the ride and make them get out, as they will have a better ride with someone they like, better than they have already decided they feel about you.

You're an independent contractor and therefore a business person. DO NOT tolerate abuse; it just runs over on the rest of us. Maintain control in all ways at all times and you won't be worried about your rating, lawsuits, or any other bullshit these riders may heap upon you.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


I just tell them a front passenger interferes with my vision to the side. That seems to work. Also keep an object in the front seat like a cooler or some other mid size object that does not interfere with vision but is a statement to the pax the seat is not available. That said I quickly moved said items Friday night when a shorts wearing beauty with long lovely legs started to get in the front. No problem ma'am. The icing on the cake is that she flirted with me the whole way. .....I love the smell of perfume in the evening , it is the smell of.....victory



PrestonT said:


> I prefer when single riders sit up front.


To each his own Gunny, but for me only hot chicks.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

PrestonT said:


> I prefer when single riders sit up front.


If they are female, fine... If they are male like okay cool whatever.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


$30 an hour. not bad.


----------



## stickware (Aug 7, 2015)

You should allow the PAX to sit where they want. I get carsick sitting in the back. I'd be pissed too.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

stickware said:


> You should allow the PAX to sit where they want. I get carsick sitting in the back. I'd be pissed too.


I call BS


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I prefer single riders to sit up front, unless they don't want to talk. If they sit up front and are silent, that's just weird. The other thing, at least in my particular car, is that my front seats are factory Recaro racing seats, and are uncomfortable if you're above a certain size. So if someone is trying to get in the front and they're a very large person, I will tactfully suggest that they might be more comfortable in the back seat. Nevertheless, I've never thought of keeping my bag on the seat, since I quite often have a full car, especially in Los Angeles.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Sometimes you have to deal with these people. However if you feel you have just had it here's my advice:
Look for a song called: "Lotion" by Greenskeepers. Add it to a playlist, or just loop the song over and over again. When asked any question(s) just reply with: 



 This should work fine in most situations, Otherwise Just sit quietly, and deal with them until you drop them off.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

stickware said:


> You should allow the PAX to sit where they want. I get carsick sitting in the back. I'd be pissed too.


If you explain that to the driver respectfully, he will accommodate you for sure, but if you demand it, you'll get curb sick instead


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Gotta love these duchy riders. I put up signs on both seats no food, drinks, smoke. Some idiots will try to eat anyway but I just turn back like they were children and say no eating in the car. And they put it away.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Slim Pete said:


> If they are female, fine... If they are male like okay cool whatever.


Female, male, riders are riders. I'm not looking for my next soulmate out on the road.


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> He then goes on about how Uber drivers don't even have money so why would he rob me sitting up front etc. I apologize profusely and since we just started driving I offer to move my bag and have him sit up front.
> 
> He refuses and continues to insult me, I drive a Range Rover and he asks how I can afford it etc. At this point I look down at the nav and see we are driving an hour due to traffic so I have to deal with this guy for a while. I eventually softened him up and he began talking about politics and became more relaxed.


The guy disrespects you in the worse manner, and you still try to talk to him? Who is he to know whether you have money or not? You can one-star me and report me to Uber all you want, but you won't disrespect me in my own car.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Some people get car sick in the backseat...they prefer the front for this reason.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

CapitolHillUber said:


> ...he began talking about politics and became more relaxed.


This is my favorite part of the story. Lol! Must be a DC thing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


That PICTURE !
That Uber People used to depict your Range Rover !
I live in South Louisiana.
It is raining now.
The MUD !
Thankfully have never experienced a driveway that sloppy yet.
But i could envision it happening here

( i dont own a Range Rover or 4 wheel drive either)


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


Strongly disagree with you! Am an Uber driver, with over 4K trips, and always allow the pax to sit in the front seat. Get used to it because you will have customers who prefer this.

Also, utilize Uber as a pax and always sit in the front seat. Even if the driver has his personal belongings there. They should not be in the passenger section anyway.

If the driver refuses, I 1* them and, possibly, report to Uber!



Grand said:


> Hi and thanks for joining the forum.
> 
> Uber's requirement is seating for 4 pax, which obviously includes the front seat. Many of my single pax sit up front (maybe an Australian cultural thing) and I have no problem with it and neither does Uber.
> 
> ...


Totally agree!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

It is easy for me. 90% of Atlanta solo riders are back seat and 80% of Athens solo riders are front seat; so I am not spooked either way.


----------



## tursi72 (Mar 23, 2016)

I never allow anyone to sit up front if it is just a single passenger. Only exception is people with limited mobility. Biggest reason is personal safety...its much easier to assault the driver or even try reach over to grab the wheel when in motion. Go and try to sit by yourself in the front of most taxicabs...its not gonna happen! Assaults on drivers are definitely going up in numbers. I recall Uber stating before that assaults on drivers are much more common than pax being assaulted. We tend to only hear about pax assaults more often.


----------



## davids83 (Feb 23, 2016)

I would let pax sit where ever they want as long as they are able to put on their seat belt. You have to make them feel comfortable so you can have the best chance of a 5star rating and possible tip.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


This pax is a jerk.

For me, I move my front seat backward and forward all day. I agree 100% with you when you said "I wouldnt mind but I wasn't expecting it." Just like you, I don't expect it most times and don't mind either.

Question for you; If you don't mind having pax in the front seat of the car, then why say no to this one? IMO this is just a rookie mistake, nothing worry to about.

Welcome to Uber! My hope for you is that driving for Uber will be everything you are seeking.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Strongly disagree with you! Am an Uber driver, with over 4K trips, and always allow the pax to sit in the front seat. Get used to it because you will have customers who prefer this.
> 
> Also, utilize Uber as a pax and always sit in the front seat. Even if the driver has his personal belongings there. They should not be in the passenger section anyway.
> 
> ...


Really 1* and report? Please tell me you have a good reason like car sickness.

A new driver might feel a little uncomfortable and fail to understand why you *must *have the front seat.

At worst that's a 3* offense and minus the other star if the driver is rude about it.

It's great to be comfortable with something you paid for. However, is not the drivers comfort possibly more important since your life is in his/her hands?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Two reasons that have been given for why people don't like pax in front are pretty ridiculous. Too many to quote them all.

1st: better visibility if pax is the back. Better view of mirrors and out window

Two people sitting in front is how two people have been riding in cars since cars have been around. Has never been an issue.
What will you do if you ever get a wife?

2nd:. Safety

You're telling me pax can't slit your throat from the back seat? Put a wire around your neck? What about stab you 35 times through the seat, like what happened to a cash accepting UBER driver in South America.

If pax wants you dead or wants to rob you it's going to happen. Only difference is from back seat you won't see it coming


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Two reasons that have been given for why people don't like pax in front are pretty ridiculous. Too many to quote them all.
> 
> 1st: better visibility if pax is the back. Better view of mirrors and out window
> 
> ...


Excellent comments!


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

You shouldn't have said no.... pax can sit anywhere they like your risking your rating for something so petty you have bigger things to worry about than pax wanting to sit in front


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Nick781 said:


> You shouldn't have said no.... pax can sit anywhere they like your risking your rating for something so petty you have bigger things to worry about than pax wanting to sit in front


Exactly right! There are real issues & jerk pax"s that DO need to be screened out & cancelled on.

Sitting in the front is not one of those issues. Actually, encouraged by Lyft. I make a point of offering the pax a choice. This is ride sharing, not taxi or commercial service.

BTW, the overwhelming majority of my front seat pax's are some of the best customers I've had. 5*, tips & great attitudes!

As a pax, I've taken well over 200 rides & have only had 2 drivers with an attitude. Moreover, my pax rating is 4.91.



Cableguynoe said:


> Two reasons that have been given for why people don't like pax in front are pretty ridiculous. Too many to quote them all.
> 
> 1st: better visibility if pax is the back. Better view of mirrors and out window
> 
> ...


Very true. You have a chance of self defense with front seat pax. Zero % in back seat.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Very true. You have a chance of self defense with front seat pax. Zero % in back seat.


Kind of off subject, but since safety was brought up, if something does happen, I'll say the same thing I've told my wife, sisters and mom. If you ever get car jacked Crash against another car. Crash hard. Don't worry about injuries. And don't worry about if uber's insurance will cover you.
People will come help. Attacker will have no choice but to run, if he's able to.
If you don't, your family might be looking for your body for years.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Exactly right! There are real issues & jerk pax"s that DO need to be screened out & cancelled on.
> 
> Sitting in the front is not one of those issues. Actually, encouraged by Lyft. I make a point of offering the pax a choice. This is ride sharing, not taxi or commercial service.
> 
> ...


Is not rideshare


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Agreed I love people sitting infront


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I guess what makes me wonder is why are you driving a Range Rover to do Uber?


Yup, don't UberX a range rover.



Nick781 said:


> Agreed I love people sitting infront


Depends on the vehicle.

In my huge three row XL, if it's a partial load and somebody sits up front I always get that annoyed "wth WHY dude???" feeling

Usually, the answer quickly materializes: guy wants to mess with my radio, beg for treats, and whine for a device-specific charge cord


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Some just automatically get in the front seat without prompting, most will open the front door and ask, I tell them it's their preference, on occasion, if my mood isn't up to it, I'll ask them to sit in the back.


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

I *HATE *pax wanting to sit in front next to me.


----------



## old geezer (Feb 1, 2016)

Grand said:


> Hi and thanks for joining the forum.
> 
> Uber's requirement is seating for 4 pax, which obviously includes the front seat. Many of my single pax sit up front (maybe an Australian cultural thing) and I have no problem with it and neither does Uber.
> 
> ...


total nonsense. whenever I get a rider that makes me uncomfortable in any way.. complaining about sitting in the back, telling me to turn off the radio, or anything else that I feel is going to be a problem I pull over to the curb and ask him to exit the vehicle. This is rideshare you dopes. You are not chauffeurs and you are not paid enough to take this crap. Just pick them up and drop them off period. No just get out of the vehicle. Let them complain, rant and rave and give you a lower rating They mean nothing anyway. Uber drivers let's get real and stop putting up with nonsense. We are low wage workers that deserve to be treated so much better....


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

old geezer said:


> total nonsense. whenever I get a rider that makes me uncomfortable in any way.. complaining about sitting in the back, telling me to turn off the radio, or anything else that I feel is going to be a problem I pull over to the curb and ask him to exit the vehicle. This is rideshare you dopes. You are not chauffeurs and you are not paid enough to take this crap. Just pick them up and drop them off period. No just get out of the vehicle. Let them complain, rant and rave and give you a lower rating They mean nothing anyway. Uber drivers let's get real and stop putting up with nonsense. We are low wage workers that deserve to be treated so much better....


I have met a lot drivers in person and on these message boards and the majority do not deserve better lol. If a pax sitting up front is even considered the slightest issue to them, they should not be doing a job that interacts with people.


----------



## old geezer (Feb 1, 2016)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys, I'm interested to hear all the different opinions, although the general consensus seems to be throw my bag in the back.
> 
> Yesterday I put my backpack in the trunk just in case something similar happened and sure enough another different businessman near capitol hill went to sit in the front, and thi time I was prepared. He said he always sat in the front.
> 
> One thing I will say is he didn't wear his seatbelt at all which made me pretty nervous...


here in Maine I can get fined for a passenger not wearing their seat belt. I politely tell them just that and if they dont want to cooperate bye bye. Look it's your car. you make the rules If someone wants to sit in front fine. I always have my stuff there and put the seat forward, tilt the seat forward so it's obvious without my telling you I want you to sit in the back on the passengers side. I can see you in my rear view mirror. This is how I was taught as a chauffeur. I keep my stuff in front and when I pick up someone that wants to sit in front I just pop the trunk and move my stuff there. I like to keep cold water, the newspaper and maybe a snack for myself no not passenger close by. It's taken me a year to come to these conclusions. Not at first, but after a while you will realize that you can't cater to these riders they just won't tip no matter how hard you try.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


Next time pull over and put his miserable @$$ on the curb, spoiled little brat can't sit up front gesh...



Grand said:


> Hi and thanks for joining the forum.
> 
> Uber's requirement is seating for 4 pax, which obviously includes the front seat. Many of my single pax sit up front (maybe an Australian cultural thing) and I have no problem with it and neither does Uber.
> 
> ...


Hey, I picked up Lochlan Taylor he jumped in the front seat, he's a chill guy, he was on holiday here in California.


----------



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

⭐


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Strongly disagree with you! Am an Uber driver, with over 4K trips, and always allow the pax to sit in the front seat. Get used to it because you will have customers who prefer this.
> 
> Also, utilize Uber as a pax and always sit in the front seat. Even if the driver has his personal belongings there. They should not be in the passenger section anyway.
> 
> ...


When Ubering, all personal belongings should be removed from trunk and seating areas.
You are not being paid for a partial car.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


I don't mind it unless I'm in a bad mood. It just means they're friendly and want to converse with you. If having riders sit in the front seat annoys you then you probably don't want to sign on with Lyft because more of their pax like to sit in the front seat next to the driver.


----------



## CapitolHillUber (May 24, 2017)

REX HAVOC said:


> I don't mind it unless I'm in a bad mood. It just means they're friendly and want to converse with you. If having riders sit in the front seat annoys you then you probably don't want to sign on with Lyft because more of their pax like to sit in the front seat next to the driver.


It doesn't annoy me. If you read my post I said as soon as he opened the door I said there was more space in the back but I offered for him
To sit up front multiple times and he refused. He was in a bad mood


----------



## sissypower (Feb 11, 2017)

My pax can sit wherever they want ... xcept on my lap!


----------



## rosco_78 (Nov 26, 2015)

Jc. said:


> It's your car, you make the rules.
> If a pax (passenger, rider, a hole) does something you don't like just let them know, if they don't comply end the ride and ask them to get out of your vehicle, from the moment you finish the ride, they are trespassing private property and you are in your right to have them removed by police if they don't go out by themselves.
> I normally let people sit in the front seat, also let them eat, bring dogs, cats, mistress, as long as they ask politely... If someone comes in demanding something I kick them out. Specially if I haven't started the trip since they can't downrate you that way.
> 
> Never start the trip until pax is in the car and you feel comfortable about them, if something is off let them know right away, if they give you an actitude ask them to get out and wait for another driver, then cancel the trip and move on.


Yeah, in this situation you cancel the trip. In 1400 rides I've never had anyone berate me and the one rider I booted gave me an attitude before I started the ride. So, I told him I'm not taking you and you have to get out. I took the keys out of the ignition, popped my trunk, took his suitcase out and put it on the sidewalk.....dude was still sitting in the car.....and he tried to backtrack when I got back in my car but the trip was canceled and I wasn't gonna take him anyway.....see ya....have a great day!


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


Asking if you're wrong? Fk no! This exact thing happened to me my 3rd day. Except my pax didnt listen and adjusted the seat and sat in front. He was drunk and minutes later grabbed my phone out of my hand. I, like you, didnt expect it. Long story short, i dropped him off, but it was very frightening not knowing how it was going to end. I ended up parking in a mall parking lot to regroup and then realized i needed a plan B, even if uber had all his info. I couldn't tell me wife for weeks, cause she'd make me stop driving. Bottom line, IT'S MY CAR. IT'S MY RULES. NOBODY SITS UPFRONT UNLESS I AGREE. Nobody berates me without a warning. if there's a 2nd warning, i end trip at a safe location, and they get out. Enter my car with an open container, lose it or exit my car. No eating in my vehicle - period. Don't get an attitude with me in my car, just shut up or get another uber. I don't drive a range rover, but if i did, it's nobodys business how i afford it, that's personal. I drive for uber. I will never apologize profusely for anything i did or did not do in my car, as im a respectful and considerate person, but i have rules in my car.

WARNING #1:. Sir, if you need to speak to me this way, perhaps you should request another driver who will tolerate this. If he continues, "Sorry sir, i just canceled the ride, please get out and request another Uber". Thanks. THEN CONTACT UBER IMMEDIATELY BEFORE THE PAX DOES.

Next:. Get a dashcam. You have been warned.

This incident is nothing compared to wat you may encounter. HAVE A PLAN B, for when something goes wrong. Private message me if you want to know my PLAN B. I can share it with you.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Yea I tried to be as pleasant as possible despite his attitude, as I said I was more than willing to accommodate him but he then refused. When I dropped him off I said sorry again for the trouble at the start of the trip and he said don't worry about it, I also explained that it was my first day.
> 
> When I drove later today I decided to move my bag to the trunk just in case someone wanted the passenger seat this time (with a luxury vehicle like the Range Rover the backseat is much better anyway).
> 
> ...


2011 Range rover? He had nothing to complain about.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


OMG - You're first experience of MANY more to come dealing with self righteous, rude, ignorant people who use us as their punching bag. Sounds like you did a great job dealing with him. Continue to turn these people around. Eventually you'll be able to do so AND get them to tip you. It takes skill and finesse but it can be done! !


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Jc. said:


> It's your car, you make the rules.
> If a pax (passenger, rider, a hole) does something you don't like just let them know, if they don't comply end the ride and ask them to get out of your vehicle, from the moment you finish the ride, they are trespassing private property and you are in your right to have them removed by police if they don't go out by themselves.
> I normally let people sit in the front seat, also let them eat, bring dogs, cats, mistress, as long as they ask politely... If someone comes in demanding something I kick them out. Specially if I haven't started the trip since they can't downrate you that way.
> 
> Never start the trip until pax is in the car and you feel comfortable about them, if something is off let them know right away, if they give you an actitude ask them to get out and wait for another driver, then cancel the trip and move on.


Everything you've said and more: I assess before they get in, having rolled my window down and ask for their name (I've had a ride "stolen" before) and you can tell by the way they behave if they're going to be a problem. I learned the hard way (as does everyone) to trust my instincts and my real lesson was a drunk guy with an attitude. Rides were sparse that night, so I let him in and yes, he sat shotgun. He then proceeded to rudely micromanage the entire drive (it was a minimum no less!), where I wanted to avoid road construction areas and take an alternate route, he was having none of it. My point is, life is too short and you'll never make THAT much money doing this, so don't hesitate to act in your best interests.

Also, be sure to contact Uber over this passenger and make sure they never pair you with him again. Plus, one star him because you know he will continue to Uber because it's cheap and he will abuse other drivers. Giving him a one star will help alert other Uber riders to his nasty personality and they can ignore his pings.


----------



## Queenofthepak (Apr 29, 2016)

Grand said:


> Hi and thanks for joining the forum.
> 
> Uber's requirement is seating for 4 pax, which obviously includes the front seat. Many of my single pax sit up front (maybe an Australian cultural thing) and I have no problem with it and neither does Uber.
> 
> ...


Bull! It is NEVER ok to be rude and disrespectful to the driver and vice versa. Driver did nothing wrong and did not deserve to be berated.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

JimKE said:


> As soon as you ended the ride, you should have reported the asshole to Uber. Then, 5-star him. Wait 2 days or so, and change your rating to 1-star, which is what he deserves.
> 
> If he's such an important guy, he should have a limo at his fingertips.
> 
> ...


You can also challenge their one star with Uber, I believe. I've never done it because IDGAS, and if you drive enough you average those one stars out, though you will never maintain a 4.9 that way. Passengers don't have that luxury unless they ride a lot, so one stars affect them very negatively! 


Fuzzyelvis said:


> When it's three women they very often will all sit in the back.


Unless there's a micromanager in the bunch, then that person will sit shotgun and tell you where to turn EVERY STEP OF THE WAY LOL. I've found that to be true 99% of the time, when a person sits next to you, they want to tell you how to drive.



CapitolHillUber said:


> Yea I tried to be as pleasant as possible despite his attitude, as I said I was more than willing to accommodate him but he then refused. When I dropped him off I said sorry again for the trouble at the start of the trip and he said don't worry about it, I also explained that it was my first day.
> 
> When I drove later today I decided to move my bag to the trunk just in case someone wanted the passenger seat this time (with a luxury vehicle like the Range Rover the backseat is much better anyway).
> 
> ...


The $hitty treatment from some passengers goes directly to the owner Travis Kalanackinick, it is Uber's ethos from the get-go. They infer we make bank driving for them, so people resent us a little (sometimes a lot, especially lower income people). It is not a job to keep doing forever and eventually you will make less and less as they give more rides to newer people to give them a false sense of security. Uber doesn't care one bit about driver retention because they assume (incorrectly in my opinion) they will eventually be driverless, so why would they need a business model that revolves around customer service?



old geezer said:


> here in Maine I can get fined for a passenger not wearing their seat belt. I politely tell them just that and if they dont want to cooperate bye bye. Look it's your car. you make the rules If someone wants to sit in front fine. I always have my stuff there and put the seat forward, tilt the seat forward so it's obvious without my telling you I want you to sit in the back on the passengers side. I can see you in my rear view mirror. This is how I was taught as a chauffeur. I keep my stuff in front and when I pick up someone that wants to sit in front I just pop the trunk and move my stuff there. I like to keep cold water, the newspaper and maybe a snack for myself no not passenger close by. It's taken me a year to come to these conclusions. Not at first, but after a while you will realize that you can't cater to these riders they just won't tip no matter how hard you try.


I had a woman insist she didn't need to wear a seatbelt in a rideshare because it's like a taxi, I said nope. It's a private car, other rules. She complied and was sullen/silent and I could see she had her nose in her phone googling this info, so of course finding it's illegal in Calif to ride in a car without a seatbelt, she lightened up. I've also had a local children's hospital worker try to put a family with children AND NO CAR SEAT in my car, again insisting it's just like taxi and they can ride without a car seat. I insisted they were wrong, they needed to get out. I should have reported them for that, but didn't. On that note, you need to be aware of the requirements for child seating and booster seats don't cut it for toddlers, so refuse those as well. When you roll up on a mommie and kids and insufficient seating, keep your doors locked and explain that it is illegal and they can't ride with you. EVERY SINGLE MAMA tells me "other Uber drivers do it" and IDGAS. One of them reported me to Uber as racist because I wouldn't drive her so I was suspended for three days. I forgot to tell Uber to not pair me with her (ugh) again. Yet another such mother wanted me to drive her and her youngun sans seating, "just up the block" (really???????????????) and I should have told Uber to not pair me with her again, because I got the same woman and same nonsense not long after. On that note, since it was never a formal ride, it would be difficult to address it with Uber, so take a screen shot of that request/ride so you'll have the name and time, then contact Uber about it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have yet to have a pax not ask if it was ok to sit up front. Most of the time, if I see the pax toes on curb, I intentionally pull up so they are standing in front of the back door as a subtle hint to get in the back.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Side Hustle said:


> I call BS


I would kindly ask you to request another ride who would accommodate you better. For me though its the back seat ijs


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

I like it when a HOT girl sits in the front


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys, I'm interested to hear all the different opinions, although the general consensus seems to be throw my bag in the back.
> 
> Yesterday I put my backpack in the trunk just in case something similar happened and sure enough another different businessman near capitol hill went to sit in the front, and thi time I was prepared. He said he always sat in the front.
> 
> One thing I will say is he didn't wear his seatbelt at all which made me pretty nervous...


Funny, my car won't move unless the pax puts on their seatbelt.

I just treat 'em all like little kids and it seems to work for me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> When Ubering, all personal belongings should be removed from trunk and seating areas.
> You are not being paid for a partial car.


You mean you are not EVEN being paid for a partial car, don't you?

How much of my car SHOULD I give up for $2.44? $2.20 if I were not grandfathered in.

Oh, wait, Uber just raised the rates for the 28%ers here in Houston to match Lyft. So I guess they're getting $2.29 now?

Maybe the rates are a LOT higher where you are? For the whole car I guess they must be.



melusine3 said:


> Unless there's a micromanager in the bunch, then that person will sit shotgun and tell you where to turn EVERY STEP OF THE WAY LOL. I've found that to be true 99% of the time, when a person sits next to you, they want to tell you how to drive.
> 
> The $hitty treatment from some passengers goes directly to the owner Travis Kalanackinick, it is Uber's ethos from the get-go. They infer we make bank driving for them, so people resent us a little (sometimes a lot, especially lower income people). It is not a job to keep doing forever and eventually you will make less and less as they give more rides to newer people to give them a false sense of security. Uber doesn't care one bit about driver retention because they assume (incorrectly in my opinion) they will eventually be driverless, so why would they need a business model that revolves around customer service?
> 
> I had a woman insist she didn't need to wear a seatbelt in a rideshare because it's like a taxi, I said nope. It's a private car, other rules. She complied and was sullen/silent and I could see she had her nose in her phone googling this info, so of course finding it's illegal in Calif to ride in a car without a seatbelt, she lightened up. I've also had a local children's hospital worker try to put a family with children AND NO CAR SEAT in my car, again insisting it's just like taxi and they can ride without a car seat. I insisted they were wrong, they needed to get out. I should have reported them for that, but didn't. On that note, you need to be aware of the requirements for child seating and booster seats don't cut it for toddlers, so refuse those as well. When you roll up on a mommie and kids and insufficient seating, keep your doors locked and explain that it is illegal and they can't ride with you. EVERY SINGLE MAMA tells me "other Uber drivers do it" and IDGAS. One of them reported me to Uber as racist because I wouldn't drive her so I was suspended for three days. I forgot to tell Uber to not pair me with her (ugh) again. Yet another such mother wanted me to drive her and her youngun sans seating, "just up the block" (really???????????????) and I should have told Uber to not pair me with her again, because I got the same woman and same nonsense not long after. On that note, since it was never a formal ride, it would be difficult to address it with Uber, so take a screen shot of that request/ride so you'll have the name and time, then contact Uber about it.


I prefer when it's 3 women that they all sit in the back. Otherwise, like you said, they micromanage, OR they turn around yelling in my ear to talk to their friends in the back.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


I hate, hate, hate, when the pax gets in the front seat. I want to say, get your ass in the back. If I think a pax is going to be a problem, I don't start the trip. When they start talking crazy , I'll tell them to "GET OUT ".

I don't put up with their nonsense.

Don't drive a Range Rover for Uber x. It's not a good idea.


----------



## karenftx (Jan 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Kind of off subject, but since safety was brought up, if something does happen, I'll say the same thing I've told my wife, sisters and mom. If you ever get car jacked Crash against another car. Crash hard. Don't worry about injuries. And don't worry about if uber's insurance will cover you.
> People will come help. Attacker will have no choice but to run, if he's able to.
> If you don't, your family might be looking for your body for years.


I often say exactly this. Someone wants to carjack or kidnap me or assault me? I will run into the nearest object on their side. After I get through with the TV interviews and sob story, I will have enough money on a Go Fund Me to buy another car.

As for front seat, I don't care. If they ask, I tell them I don't mind the company.

Also, on a side note for cancellations--I have heard that Uber might be coming up with a system that takes into effect your cancellation/acceptance rate and this will decide on if or if you don't get rides quickly. I know that if you have a lower rating, then another higher rated driver will get a higher rated passenger, even if they have to come from a distance and you will be skipped by.

The latter came from an email posted on UberMan's You Tube. The former is just some scuttlebutt I heard at a Greenlight office.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

"How can you afford this car?"

"If you don't think Uber pays its drivers fairly, why do you take it?"


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> If I felt uncomfortable with someone sitting up front with me, I never would have started driving for uber


That seems a bit ridiculous, in my opinion. I have over 1000 rides to my resume, and I have only had about 5 people sit in the front seat, generally because the entire family was going to Church service and I had no choice. (And they were extremely well dressed and well behaved!) I reserve the right to sit the Pax in the back. As has been said before... the cops sit them in the back seat, the taxi drivers sit them in the back seat, and by God, I'm sitting them in the back seat!

Most of the riders that I get are high school and college students. Sometimes they don't consider safety concerns...
I printed up a sheet of MY rules and Regulations that also include the State of Ct Rules on car seats for children. I put a copy in the pocket behind my seat and behind the front passenger seat. Unless there are 4 PAX on the same ride, all Pax will ride in the back so that I have a clear, unobstructed view of traffic coming our way. This avoids any bullshit about racial or sexual bias... every one gets treated the same.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> This avoids any bullshit about racial or sexual bias... every one gets treated the same.


Really not sure how you got into race. 
Everyone gets treated the same if you make everyone sit in the back, but also everyone gets treated the same if you let them sit where ever they want. 
You went a little extreme there


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Really not sure how you got into race.
> Everyone gets treated the same if you make everyone sit in the back, but also everyone gets treated the same if you let them sit where ever they want.
> You went a little extreme there


I guess I should have given more description.....
Some people seem to think that they are being singled out and mistreated, when the reality is that everyone does get treated the same. We have all had quests who need to use the toilet. One guest may simply plop down on it and take care of business while the next one may spend 5 minutes wiping it down with "baby wipes" or rubbing alcohol. You can choose to take that personally (and get upset) or you could simply think: "this guy is nuts!" and spend time with other guests.

I have gone out of my way a bit to help the rider understand that for me, having a clear and unobstructed view thru the passenger side windows helps to keep us both safe. It is neither sexist nor racist.

Now I also enforce the Ct Motor Vehicle Law regarding child safety seats. I also do not allow smoking or drinking of alcoholic beverages in my car. If prospective riders feel put out by this, it's on them.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Yea I tried to be as pleasant as possible despite his attitude, as I said I was more than willing to accommodate him but he then refused. When I dropped him off I said sorry again for the trouble at the start of the trip and he said don't worry about it, I also explained that it was my first day.
> 
> When I drove later today I decided to move my bag to the trunk just in case someone wanted the passenger seat this time (with a luxury vehicle like the Range Rover the backseat is much better anyway).
> 
> ...


Just because you had a nice conversation with ANY pax, that does not guarantee a 5 star. Just go about your business, do the very best you can, be safe, and most of all, do not think all these riders are as nice as they seem. I am at it three weeks now, my rating is 4.8, I have received two 1`s, one for which I have no understanding of, the other, I asked him to drink up or leave the beer behind as it is the law to not have an open container. 
You have to understand that these people are not all nice and have senses of entitlement.
Par for the course!
I always give five star service, and not trying to understand these folks anymore, in only three weeks.
Last night was a hard night, tonight, I am staying home, although it is Saturday.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

CenCal559 said:


> Just because you had a nice conversation with ANY pax, that does not guarantee a 5 star. Just go about your business, do the very best you can, be safe, and most of all, do not think all these riders are as nice as they seem. I am at it three weeks now, my rating is 4.8, I have received two 1`s, one for which I have no understanding of, the other, I asked him to drink up or leave the beer behind as it is the law to not have an open container.
> You have to understand that these people are not all nice and have senses of entitlement.
> Par for the course!
> I always give five star service, and not trying to understand these folks anymore, in only three weeks.
> Last night was a hard night, tonight, I am staying home, although it is Saturday.


If you drive up and pax has food or drink in hand you either dive away or let them do their sh*t in your car. There is no middle ground that does not involve less than 5 stars.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

If there is the slightest hint of pax attitude before I start the trip they are out or if by text or phone they are cancelled before I get to them.

Also if I I haven't started the trip and I see small children and no car seat I cancel without even stopping.

IF I'm pulling up and I see more then 4 bodies heading towards my car to clown car me I cancel.

See a bunch of red solo party cups as I drive up or they are piling out of the house.....cancel

After 3 years you learn these lessons. I just gave you a fast track lesson.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Aztek98 said:


> If there is the slightest hint of pax attitude before I start the trip they are out or if by text or phone they are cancelled before I get to them.
> 
> Also if I I haven't started the trip and I see small children and no car seat I cancel without even stopping.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Aztek98 said:


> If there is the slightest hint of pax attitude before I start the trip they are out or if by text or phone they are cancelled before I get to them.
> 
> Also if I I haven't started the trip and I see small children and no car seat I cancel without even stopping.
> 
> ...


Totally agree! Do all the same on cancelletions. However, everywhere possible, I still wait the 5 minutes & collect cancel fee.

Simply wait 5 minutes, click on the appropriate box: rider no show, excess baggage, too many passengers, fraudulent rider, etc. Or just no show if you don't see the appropriate title.

Collect fee & move on! Works almost every time.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


I have almost 3,000 trips and a 4.90 rating. I would absolutely allow someone to sit in the front although I prefer they sit in the back. It's their trip. They can charge their phone too if needed. I have 2 chargers for iphone and android. No more gum though and 2 people stuck ABC (already been chewed) gum on seat or carpet. Gum for me only!!

Some people get car sick in back. Some peeps are weirdo's LOL.

I drive XL only so at least I get paid $1.95 a mile.


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

When I pick up 3-4 pax and they have a ton of luggage, I tell them, "I'm not a taxi. This is my own car and I do not want any suitcases inside my car". I tell them to cancel and order a larger car.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

twinwillow said:


> When I pick up 3-4 pax and they have a ton of luggage, I tell them, "I'm not a taxi. This is my own car and I do not want any suitcases inside my car". I tell them to cancel and order a larger car.


They should know to order a XL. Cheap asses. LOL


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Flacco said:


> They should know to order a XL. Cheap asses. LOL


I just had a similar experience.... East Haven, Ct. A ton of small, curvy, 1 way streets. The GPS was misbehaving too! I finally called the rider and he coached me to his pick up spot. Then 4, 20 somethings with 4 suitcases piled into my car. Naturally I had to move my normal passenger seat book-bag and (ah hem) plastic cup into the back deck along with their stuff.

As usual for these young adults, they had timed everything "just so". Because it took me an extra 5 minutes to find them they were afraid that they would miss their train. I got them to the train station about 4 minutes before the train arrived. They thanked me profusely - but no tip. I'll have to see what they rated me... either an idiot for not knowing the streets well or a miracle worker for getting them to the train on time...


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

Flacco said:


> They should know to order a XL. Cheap asses. LOL


I had one recently where they ordered an X and when I get there one of them had a bedframe with him! I drive a minivan, but under no circumstances should I be required to put the seats down for an X trip. I'm not sure if they were screening the X's for the right type of car or if they were just idiots.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I can remember when I first started driving for Uber. I wanted all single pax to sit up front, and I felt sort of ridiculous driving around with one person in the back seat. 

After I'd driven for a few weeks, it was just the opposite. I felt weird when a pax would sit up front. 

I really dont care where they sit. Good conversation seems to be easier when they are up front. Other than that, I just want to be paid.


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> That seems a bit ridiculous, in my opinion. I have over 1000 rides to my resume, and I have only had about 5 people sit in the front seat, generally because the entire family was going to Church service and I had no choice. (And they were extremely well dressed and well behaved!) I reserve the right to sit the Pax in the back. As has been said before... the cops sit them in the back seat, the taxi drivers sit them in the back seat, and by God, I'm sitting them in the back seat!
> 
> Most of the riders that I get are high school and college students. Sometimes they don't consider safety concerns...
> I printed up a sheet of MY rules and Regulations that also include the State of Ct Rules on car seats for children. I put a copy in the pocket behind my seat and behind the front passenger seat. Unless there are 4 PAX on the same ride, all Pax will ride in the back so that I have a clear, unobstructed view of traffic coming our way. This avoids any bullshit about racial or sexual bias... every one gets treated the same.


Wow, you are trying to justify your stance making up random stuff.

1. Cops and taxis have people sit in the back because the partition protects them. Unless, you randomly have a partition in your vehicle, you have a much better chance to fight off an attacker if they are sitting up front.

2. The seat that a pax can sit that obstructs your view the most is by far and away the rear passenger side seat, where your "blind spot" is.

3. For somebody that follows the state driving laws so much, you would think you would read the uber TOS. Since you said that you pick up a lot of hs students, it's highly likely they are under 18. If you are driving an unaccompanied minor and something happens, you will not be covered by Uber.

If you don't want a pax to sit up front, then don't, but don't make up silly excuses to justify it.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Back it up Uber said:


> Wow, you are trying to justify your stance making up random stuff.
> 
> 1. Cops and taxis have people sit in the back because the partition protects them. Unless, you randomly have a partition in your vehicle, you have a much better chance to fight off an attacker if they are sitting up front.
> 
> ...


If it's this way for you, perhaps it's car-dependent?

But in my small car and in my dense urban driving environment, it's the front seat pax that cause the most visual obstruction. Specifically, with perpendicular streets to the right when checking for cross-traffic when accelerating away from lights and stop signs.

This goes in spades for those that like lean forward to also look themselves! (ex: my S/O!)

And since I've never had a rear seat pax that could reach my vents or radio from the back, that's my preferred spot for all but the most congenial, respectful, and conversant pax!


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

to each his own!!


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Apologies in advance.
There is an Australia comedian called Flacco.
He has a YouTube skit trying to speed read. I won't post is as it has an f word.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Grand said:


> Apologies in advance.
> There is an Australia comedian called Flacco.
> He has a YouTube skit trying to speed read. I won't post is as it has an f word.
> View attachment 126557


That dude is uglier than I am LOL

I will check Youtube and have a laugh...Thanks!!!


----------



## Esr (Jul 23, 2016)

Don't listen to those that say your car is your property and you can make whatever rules you like. If you take that attitude and tell pax to exit your car, even politely, they will report you. And if you report them too, uber will send you a note saying they got your back. But its all bullshit, because once you get a certain amount of reports, and I'm talking about 3-4 in a year, you will be deactivated. And pax will ALWAYS embellish their story to make you look real bad.
The good news is if you get deactivated, its like getting out of prison. The drivers here who put up with all that crap and allow the pax to take over are usually the big fat chain smokers you see at the airport who need to self medicate. The ones here that say they don't put up with any bs are LIARS OR DELUSIONAL That's why this job will make you neurotic if you aren't already. I figured out that most pax take uber/Lyft for a reason. They're either alcoholics who lost their drivers license, immature losers who cant't hold a real job that pays enough to own a car, are mentally disturbed on disability and can't afford a car,etc. This is what you're dealing with out there. Pax are not a cross section of society at large. They are the bottom rung of society in terms of courtesy and respect. And they're at all levels and come in all races and gender. I haven't driven in 2 months and have been doing food delivery exclusively and I am in heaven. My car is mine again, I can carry all my gym and hiking gear and I wash the car when I feel like it. The customers have been fabulous. I put on just a fraction of the miles on my car thaI used to. Every time I see a uber diver with a pax I feel sorry for the poor soul. The pax don't give a crap about you and neither does uber.


----------



## Pig Pen (Feb 8, 2017)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


I think the real issue here is driving a Range Rover for an hour and only getting $30. How much gas does a Range Rover suck down in an hour? Where the passenger sits is the least of your worries. Need to focus on making a profit.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Also, if you're driving a Range Rover on the Uber Payday Loan app, you've had a tremendous fall from grace.

I'm sorry.










CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


----------



## steveryder (Jan 9, 2017)

You people with issues letting people sit where they want well you have issues! I can't understand how socially ******ed people get involved in a gig or job that requires you not to have mental or social issues. Roll up on me with shit in your front seat and your moving it or getting berated for sure.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Grand said:


> Hi and thanks for joining the forum.
> 
> Uber's requirement is seating for 4 pax, which obviously includes the front seat. Many of my single pax sit up front (maybe an Australian cultural thing) and I have no problem with it and neither does Uber.
> 
> ...


You state 
I don't like it when the one pax sits directly behind me. But that is the safest seat in the car in case on an accident and they probably feel more safe sitting there.



UberSucker said:


> Your doing it wrong...
> 
> Place a bag and a bottle of spray cleaner on the front seat. Tell the PAX that your last passenger spilled a frappuccino on the seat and you just cleaned it and it's still wet and you don't want them to get their pants wet. That usually works for me. Stupid PAX babies. They a really are giant children


I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Skavoovi (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't see what the big deal is with them sitting I the front seat. I prefer they sit in the front seat. I probably have 30% sit in front when a single passenger. To me, that indicates they'll converse during the ride, which makes it go better. Meeting different people is one of the interesting things about doing Uber. Occasionally, l've had couples where the guy sits in front. That always seems weird and disrespectful to the woman. I've got over 3000 rides and a 4.9 rating. No special amenities, just talk to them and treat them with respect.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

steveryder said:


> You people with issues letting people sit where they want well you have issues! I can't understand how socially ******ed people get involved in a gig or job that requires you not to have mental or social issues. Roll up on me with shit in your front seat and your moving it or getting berated for sure.


No offense but the door will remain lock as i watch you disappear out of my rear view mirror. Some drivers have no problem leaving pax to be someone else problem and wont start the trip till after they are comfortable. Trust when i say i have left a few misinformed pax and have yet to lose my uber privilege. Its called being smarter then the system


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


It's super weird. Mostly chicks sit up front and the occasional awkward dude but I was taken aback by it. Incidentally I don't care enough to have my preference rule.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Kodyhead said:


> Is this like when I arrive at a location and the PAX claims they ordered a lux, expecting an SUV? I ordered a first class ticket lol


I wouldn't know about such things. Proletariat transport only - none of this hoity-toity luxury nonsense for me.


----------



## Kizzel00 (May 27, 2017)

I don't understand the big deal. If someone requests a ride and there's 4 people, someone will have to sit there. And honestly I can monitor what they are doing a lot better than if they were in the back.

I had a lady ask to sit up front last night, during the ride she tells me about this lyft ride in Atlanta where the guy was super rude about it. She was super nice and we had a good conversation. She ended up tipping me $50 on a $15 ride.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

Grand said:


> Hi and thanks for joining the forum.
> 
> Uber's requirement is seating for 4 pax, which obviously includes the front seat. Many of my single pax sit up front (maybe an Australian cultural thing) and I have no problem with it and neither does Uber.
> 
> ...


This is such a noob thing to say, rating are not worth caring about, If a customer has an unreasonable problem **** them.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> You state
> I don't like it when the one pax sits directly behind me. But that is the safest seat in the car in case on an accident and they probably feel more safe sitting there.


Why would we care about their safety??!

Body armor, 4 point restraints, and crash helmets would make them even safer.....TOO BAD SOO SAD, but that ain't getting in my car



Kizzel00 said:


> I don't understand the big deal. If someone requests a ride and there's 4 people, someone will have to sit there. And honestly I can monitor what they are doing a lot better than if they were in the back.
> 
> I had a lady ask to sit up front last night, during the ride she tells me about this lyft ride in Atlanta where the guy was super rude about it. She was super nice and we had a good conversation. She ended up tipping me $50 on a $15 ride.


Depends on the car, sometimes it is....

When a lone pax climbs in the front seat of a 7 seater with reclining captain chairs in second row and a bloody couch for a third row....and he's absolutely gotta rub elbows with you instead???

Yeah that's weird!!!


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

CapitolHillUber said:


> Hello all, first post on the forums and also my first day with Uber. I had taken 7 trips and made about 75 dollars after 5 hours of driving and I wanted one more big trip near home to end the day.
> 
> So I pick up a business man in Washington DC downtown with a 1.3 surge, I arrive quickly and spot him right away. I pull up and he goes to sit in the passengers seat, I did not expect this and I had my backpack there. I had also moved the passengers seat all the way forward so there is space in the back. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't expecting it
> 
> ...


I prefer pax to sit in the front seat. If you start off a ride bad, it's almost impossible to make it better. I try not to keep personal items in my car. It's a business.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

RipCityWezay said:


> It's super weird. Mostly chicks sit up front and the occasional awkward dude but I was taken aback by it. Incidentally I don't care enough to have my preference rule.


If chicks see you have a tip sign, and they dont plan on tipping they will generally flirt with you madly its hilarious. Even had a few offer sex, which is reaply a lose lose either they are lying or worse they arent lying and have many stds.


----------

